# stretching cervix? / how much bleeding during labor is normal?



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

With DD, I went to the hospital in labor and went to the triage room. The nurse did an internal exam and it HURT!!! She then said "You were around a 3, but I think I stretched you to atleast a 4"







:

So, question #1... how common is this? I've read that you can stretch the cervix to help induce labor, but I was already in labor and doing just fine on my own. (Plus she had just met me just minutes before and had no clue to my progress). Is it that common to accidently stretch the cervix during VEs? Are there any negative effects from this?

At the time I thought it was strange, but didn't think anything about it. When I walked from the triage room to my room, I noticed that I was bleeding. Not just a little blood-tinged mucus, but as heavy as a light period! And this continued for quite awhile. (And this was before my water broke). Apparently the nurses didn't think anything of it.

Question #2... how much bleeding is normal during labor? I'm having a homebirth this go around, so I'll be moving around a lot. How much bleeding/discharge will there be before the water breaks? What about afterwards? So, do you normally wear a pad during labor, or just make sure the chair/bed/floor is protected?

Sorry for the dumb questions. LOL... just curious.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

In the hospital stretching without your consent is probably pretty common.

I didn't notice any bleeding, though I got in the pool about 12 hours before dd was born....

-Angela


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd guess that the bleeding was due to her fingers irritating your cervix. My best friend used to bleed every time she had a VE during pregnancy, and at one appt, she was GUSHING blood - to the point that the doctors got concerned that she was having a placental abruption. Of course, she wasn't - it was the doctor's rough hand up her vagina.







: (and I can say that he's rough because when I used him for a pap once, I bled for *3* days afterward, and I've never done that before... I wasn't even pregnant at the time!)

As to your question #2... I didn't bleed at all during labor, except that tiny bit of blood tinged mucus when I lost my plug during transition (lost it in the toilet). It was a very miniscule amount of blood. I had no other bleeding during labor. My water had broken 4 days earlier (I was in the hospital with PPROM). I didn't have any VEs during labor except when I told the nurses "It feels like things are opening up down there", and sure enough, that was baby's head ready to come out.









I'll bet you won't have any bleeding during labor if you keep everyone's hands out of your vagina.







And you have an easier time doing that when you're at home.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VaMountainMomma*
With DD, I went to the hospital in labor and went to the triage room. The nurse did an internal exam and it HURT!!! She then said "You were around a 3, but I think I stretched you to atleast a 4"







:

So, question #1... how common is this? I've read that you can stretch the cervix to help induce labor, but I was already in labor and doing just fine on my own. (Plus she had just met me just minutes before and had no clue to my progress). Is it that common to accidently stretch the cervix during VEs? Are there any negative effects from this?

At the time I thought it was strange, but didn't think anything about it. When I walked from the triage room to my room, I noticed that I was bleeding. Not just a little blood-tinged mucus, but as heavy as a light period! And this continued for quite awhile. (And this was before my water broke). Apparently the nurses didn't think anything of it.

Question #2... how much bleeding is normal during labor? I'm having a homebirth this go around, so I'll be moving around a lot. How much bleeding/discharge will there be before the water breaks? What about afterwards? So, do you normally wear a pad during labor, or just make sure the chair/bed/floor is protected?

Sorry for the dumb questions. LOL... just curious.

I was just reading that these rough internal exams can often REVERSE the dilation process. Being examined by a total stranger who has disregard for your comfort and dignity has psychological effects- and rarely for the better. Our bodies have a natural "fight or flight" response to certain situations. It is speculated that women who are given these pelvic exams with little advanced notice often regress in their progress because of fear. The body thinks it needs to run away from the intruder, therefore stopping the labor process until the mother can feel safe again. So don't let anyone examine you if you don't feel comfortable being examined, and make sure that they tell you what is going on ahead of time and when your next examination will be so you aren't taken off guard. I had way too many nurses/doctors barging in unannounced during DS#1's birth and I believe it made my labor all that much longer because it kept getting interrupted.







:


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Like I said, I'm having a MW/homebirth this go around. I'm almost 38 weeks, and no VEs yet... and I won't be having any unless I request them, so I feel a lot more confident on that front.

And I'm relieved to hear about the not bleeding during labor. I didn't want to feel hindered in moving around, worried about making a mess. (well, mess is a given, but atleast not in early labor.)


----------

